# Prom makeup challenge!



## sarahhh (Apr 6, 2007)

Prom season is on its way!! So I figured it would be a cool idea to see what everyone comes up with! It'll be exciting for those whose prom is on the way, and for those who are out of high school, to revisit it!


----------



## micky_mouse (Apr 6, 2007)

oh i think i will do this prom is next week so yea!!!cant wait to see others


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cant wait to see the makeup! My prom was such a long long time ago.  Oh well...


----------



## amaloo (Apr 15, 2007)

O god only knows what makeup I wore to prom-that was like 8 years ago for me!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 15, 2007)

cant wait to see what you ladies come up with, I bet it will be gorgeous as always.


----------



## sarahhh (Apr 15, 2007)

it doesnt have to be what you wore to prom, just what you would wear to prom if you were going to one right now


----------



## astronaut (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a pic of me actually at prom:





stupid me didn't take that many photos of myself and when I did, it was after prom, when everything was greasy and melted off my face lol. Oh yeah, I'm in the middle.

I used:

Everyday Minerals foundation 
Everyday Minerals Siesta blush
Everyday Minerals Light pink blush as highlighter
Everyday Minerals Silk Dust
UDPP
UD eyeshadow in Sin as highlighter shade
UD Deluxe Shadow Zero
MAC blacktrack fluidline
Clinique High Impact mascara
Ardell falsies
MAC C-Thru lipglass (I don't know if it's already worn off when this photo was taken)





and here was me at prom last year 

Here I used (that I remember):
Bare Minerals foundation
Bare Minerals Blush Golden Gate (I think this is similar to EM's Siesta)
Bare Minerals Warmth
Bare Minerals Mineral Veil 
Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Zero
Ulta Mineral shadow in gold
some kind of Mascara
Clinique liquid liner
NYC falsies​


----------



## MACisME (Apr 21, 2007)

^^^ u look super pretty~ love the dress too


----------



## eighmii (Apr 23, 2007)

this was from prom last year:






yes, i did my makeup like that on purpose.. lol. i liked harsh lines. it would be blended.. then i would wipe it with a qtip to make it look like that..

i dont know what i was thinking..

my prom makeup this year will be much better =]]


----------



## Lissa (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eighmii* 

 
_this was from prom last year:

yes, i did my makeup like that on purpose.. lol. i liked harsh lines. it would be blended.. then i would wipe it with a qtip to make it look like that..

i dont know what i was thinking..

my prom makeup this year will be much better =]]_

 

I love the hair! So cool!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I love the hair! So cool!_

 

I love it too!!


----------



## ette (Apr 29, 2007)

I have about 15 prom appointments so I will post pics when the time comes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 12, 2007)

Why would you post that?

Anyway, I like everyone else's makeup.


----------



## iamlelilien (May 13, 2007)

My prom makeup looked pretty good. The eyes had soft neutrals with smooth black liner, and the liner had two wings, one pointing up from the lower line and a shorter one pointing down from the upper line. The liner had Golden Lemon all around it. And the lips were kind of peachy colored. My dress was black with greenish gold glittery vines and leaves. My mom might have a closeup of the eyes and a full body picture of me in my dress, I'll try to get them.


----------



## indaco (May 16, 2007)

Why in Italy there isn't the prom day? uff...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like everyone else's makeup..but..
..astronaut..


----------



## laura-doll (May 17, 2007)

I myself never had a prom
the head master wouldnt allow it
but my friend had one at her college and i did her make up...
so here it is...


http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...IR/louisa7.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...IR/louisa5.jpg








http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2.../louisa1-1.jpg


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

^ very glamourous! what colour was used under her eye?


----------



## laura-doll (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_^ very glamourous! what colour was used under her eye?_

 

Mythology xx


----------



## mystikgarden (May 17, 2007)

Laura-doll you have some skills girl!

Please please do my makeup!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mystikgarden* 

 
_Laura-doll you have some skills girl!

Please please do my makeup!!_

 

lol
oki dokiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

I miss having formals!  I went to do my Back 2 MAC the other day and 15 high schoolers were there getting their makeup done.  I was so sad.  They had their hair done already and I watched one girl with beautiful mint green fake flowers/leaves in her hair get fake eyelashes put on.  All the girls were pink from a last minute tanning session (this was in Boulder, Colorado, where everyone is white as the snow) and a few of them were freaking out because it was a little breezy outside.  I miss being in high school, where the thought of rain on Prom Night fills me with a terror that makes me forget that my best friend stole my boyfriend from me... oh wait, no, I'm kind of glad that it's over!


----------



## ElectroCute (Jun 10, 2007)

laura-doll, your friend looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great job. Is she wearing anything on her lips in those pics? If so, what?


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElectroCute* 

 
_laura-doll, your friend looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job. Is she wearing anything on her lips in those pics? If so, what?_

 

nothing at the time
i had just finished the eyes so i took pics
she just wore vaseline either way lol
x


----------



## kendra (Jun 11, 2007)

This is for Laura Doll.
Love Love Love it.
But what kind of eyelashes did you use on your friend?


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 25, 2007)

not exactly prom...but it was banquet which is similar...









sorry for the cleavage...my boyfriend took that pic


----------



## monkeenoodles (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm new here but I thought I might as well join in coz I just had my prom two weeks ago *YAY ME* and well the makeup wasnt all that amazing (I was in a rush! *cries*) but I think it went well with the dress.






No he wasnt my date, pity though, he is quite fit.






Ooo, and I did a brown/coppery/bronzey smokey eye under the eyeliner but it didnt show very much in the photos...*sad*

Hope you liked it.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't believe I'm actually posting this but oh well! Here are some pictures from my Prom. It was in June.











How do I rotate that?






It was so hot and I was sweating like mad!


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_



_

 
I LOVE your lipstick here.  What color is it??


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry for answering so late. I had to read Deathly Hallows.

But thank you. The lipcolour is Prolong Lustre Wear in Altamoda.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monkeenoodles* 

 
_I'm new here but I thought I might as well join in coz I just had my prom two weeks ago *YAY ME* and well the makeup wasnt all that amazing (I was in a rush! *cries*) but I think it went well with the dress.






No he wasnt my date, pity though, he is quite fit.






Ooo, and I did a brown/coppery/bronzey smokey eye under the eyeliner but it didnt show very much in the photos...*sad*

Hope you liked it._

 
Oh my god it looks like you're boob is just about to pop out!


----------

